# Angry Bird Fishing Charters 6-14 Snapper trip



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Fished with Derek and his sons, Austin and Carson. Beautiful weather, and smooth conditions. Got some live bait, and headed off to catch some Snaps. Got to our spot and the bite was slow for about 3 minutes, and all hell broke loose. Snapper were everywhere! We had a double on 15 pound fish and the fun continued! We caught a limit on bottom gear, and started chumming. The water was teeming with Snapper, and we caught and released almost 20 more fish. All the released fish were 12-15 pounds, and we lost several that we couldnt stop. Saw a Sailfish crash a bait pod on the way in! Awsome day, and an awsome crew! Sorry about the lack of pics for this post.

View attachment 51601


View attachment 51602


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Good report, thanks...

By the way have you seen this classic pic? 

Jim


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

portofino


----------

